# Newbie to training for a Century



## CAAD9 Fan (Jun 6, 2007)

Alright I am 28 and I would consider myself an athlete. I have recently gotten into cycling over the last six months and am averaging around 100 miles a week. I would like to be able to ride in a century event that is taking place in September. I figure I have two months to train.

I would like any advice out there including what my diet should consist of, road training, dry land training, etc.. I really want to do this but, I have zero knowledge of what I need to do to get ready.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Ride lots. Really. Gradually up your mileage so that as you get closer to the ride, you are doing 50+ mile rides on weekends. You'll be fine. As long as you aren't doing it as a race you won't need to do intervals or anything like that. Just get used to having your azz on a bike for 6+ hrs.


----------



## saccycling (Sep 30, 2004)

Increase your mileage every week. You should get a couple 70 mile rides in before you do the century. As far as diet goes, just eat a well balanced diet. Meat, carbs and fruit and veggies.


----------



## HillBillies (May 16, 2007)

Go pick up a copy of Joe Friel's The Cyclist' Training Bible. It's full of the stuff you are looking for. Highly recommended.

As a new cyclist - time in the saddle is the most critical - just don't smash yourself every other day. Steady is probably the name of the game.

Good luck in your first Century!!

HillBilly.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

You'll be good as long as you pace yourself. It's not so long as it seems.

See if you can't get in a few 4-5 hour rides before the event. 

The week of the event, don't ride much. Get in a nice recovery ride the day before.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

I agree with what everyone has said above. Also, search the archives here. I know that many of us have posted several times on the issue.

There are lots of things that make make a long ride, like a century, different from a shorter ride. 

First and foremost is saddle time. I thought that I was ready for my first century. By the 90 mile mark my butt hurt so much that I could not sit in the saddle, but the soles of my feet hurt so much that I could not stand on the pedals. I made it to the end, but I was one big ball of pain. There is only one way to get your butt ready for a century and that is doing long (in terms of hours) rides. 

My Achiles heel on long rides when it is hot is nutrition/hydration. I usually can do a 40-50 mile ride on one bottle of water and nothing else. If I don't start eating and drinking in the first 15-20 miles of a century and keep eating and drinking regularly, I have real problems on a long ride. Especially if you think that your century is going to be a hot one, take advantage of the hot weather in July and August to find out what works for you on long rides. Lots of people have problems with different sports drinks. Some people swear by gels; others detest them. Although I would not start out a ride with junk food in my stomach, I am a big fan of Coke and potato chips on the last 10-20 miles of a century. The most important thing with hydration/nutrition as well as your bike set up is that you do not want to do something new on the day of your century -- work out your issues long before the big day.

Good luck.


----------



## jgrantv10 (Nov 17, 2005)

All good advise. I suggest you check out the ultra cycling associaiton web site (http://www.ultracycling.com/training/century.html) which is a pretty good resource for training, event, and nutrition info. In addition to the excellent advise above, I would add the following:
One of the most difficult (and individual) problems is figuring out how to fuel the engine. Finding calories that your body responds well too after many hours in the saddle can be tricky. Start thinking about fuels (energy drinks, gels, bars, whole foods) that give you the kinds and quantity of calories you need and that you can take with you or obtain easily. Train with them, experiment a bit, but settle on something before your long event and don't mess with your on bike diet during the ride. My (not so) secret electrolyte replacement that is readliy available in the road in a pinch - V8. YMMV.

Have fun.


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*All the advice given above is great. Also.........*

Divide the distance into smaller increments. For example, think of the century as four 25- milers and check them off as you go. Take advantage of rest stops but do not linger. Get off the bike, fill bottles, grab a quick bite of something with a low glycemic index (fruit works for me), use the potty if need be and get back on the road. Long rest stops are killers! Plus you will feel better at the end if you post a good time!
Liquid fuels are easy and they divert less blood flow from the legs. No need to eat tons of calories. Just keep a steady flow of fuel going into your tummy. I ride a few double centuries each year and I don't get off the bike during the first 100 miles. Two water bottles and a 50 ounce CamelBack work for me. If the weather is hot, make sure you take along some electrolye replacement. I swear by Hammer Nutrition's Endurolytes.

Remember, keep it fun!!!


----------



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

I did my first 100-miler just a couple weeks ago. It wasn't really a century, since the stops were long and plentifull and it took all day, (it was on a cycle-camping trip). I didn't find it very hard at all. I could even do another 60 miles the next day. 

My longest ride before this was only 50 miles, so if you go slow enough it will be quite doable. Just keep eating and drink plenty, (I drank almost 2 gallons of water/Gatorade that day), and you'll be fine.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Yes, it was*



Cycler64 said:


> I did my first 100-miler just a couple weeks ago. It wasn't really a century, since the stops were long and plentifull and it took all day,


100 miles in a day. That's a century, no matter how long the rest breaks are. What's "all day," anyway? The average rider on a charity century probably rides for more than 6 1/2 hours, and uses 7 1/2 elapsed time with breaks. That;s pretty much all day.

Congratulations.


----------



## pitmang1 (Jun 18, 2007)

The mods got rid of my first post. I'm also doing my first century in September. Anyway, do a search for Diablo Cyclists and check out their mileage schedules. They have a few different schedules. I'm using the strength to spare program with the first couple of weeks cut off. Good Luck!


----------



## Sub (Feb 13, 2004)

just start riding more each week and figuring out what effort level you can ride at. Don't get sucked into riding someone elses pace during the century. I also have done Double centuries and numerous centuries and also the Death ride. I normaly just race and use these longer evens as training and a good time to ride with my non racing friends. One thing I have learned is to try and avoid the "energy" foods as much as you can. I prefer a good PBJ sandwich or anthing else I can find at the rest stops that can replace energy food. They usually have good fruit, bagels, muffins etc.

I also agree on the V8..Saved me at the Death ride last year. My digestive system had shut down to all the energy food and the V8 at the last stop got my body going again (I'm sure the 4 fudge bars didn't hurt either!) . The V8 soothed my stomach. 

Just don't worry about the distance, centuries are really easy if you ride at your own pace. I usually do a century in about 5 hours and did a double in under 9:30 this year.


----------



## Sprocket - Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Everyone is posting great advice.
I did a century ride last month... It was actually ride 20 miles to the ride, do the metric century and then ride 20 back home... So, a total of like 104 or something...

1. Set your own pace and stick with it. - I rode 30 miles on this century and came across two girls who were at least 10 years younger than me, and racers (matching team kits) and although they wanted to chat more after we stopped at the first Rest Location, they were holding me back, keeping me off my pace. I dropped them even if they were cute.

2. If you have a set of clip on aero bars, use em. - I put my Profile Aero bars on the bike for century rides only, or for TT events. It just provides some variety in positioning and after the 80 mile mark, you might find the back could use a little change.

3. EAT, DRINK, Be Merry - Seriously, EAT and DRINK even when you don't feel like it, otherwise 15 to 20 miles later you'll really wish you had. The Be Merry part, is simple... It's all about the attitude you carry for the day.... Some guys put a ton of pressure on themselves to break their Personal Best Time.... If it's your first century, don't even worry about time... Worry about feeling good, then if you find that you feel awesome with 20 miles to go, Kick butt.

4. Stay Light - All my tools and spare tubes, money, keys, wallet, phone, whatever you would normally carry... all went into a fairly good sized seatbag. The only things in my jersey were my Ipod and my food. Keeping the heavier items on the bike seemed to make my jersey lighter and therefore more comfortable. This doesn't bother some folks but if you find climbing with a pocket full of stuff annoying, this might be an option.


----------



## Cycler64 (Jul 7, 2006)

JCavilia said:


> 100 miles in a day. That's a century, no matter how long the rest breaks are. What's "all day," anyway? The average rider on a charity century probably rides for more than 6 1/2 hours, and uses 7 1/2 elapsed time with breaks. That;s pretty much all day.
> 
> Congratulations.


Let's see... I started about 8:00 in the morning and finally stopped midnight. 16 hours? yeah that's all day. It was fun though, I stopped at a theater and watched Pirates of the Carabean for a little break.:thumbsup:


----------



## tubafreak (Apr 24, 2006)

Cycler64 said:


> Let's see... I started about 8:00 in the morning and finally stopped midnight. 16 hours? yeah that's all day. It was fun though, I stopped at a theater and watched Pirates of the Carabean for a little break.:thumbsup:


Sounds like the best and most relaxing century ever!


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Not...*



pitmang1 said:


> The mods got rid of my first post. I'm also doing my first century in September. Anyway, do a search for Diablo Cyclists and check out their mileage schedules. They have a few different schedules. I'm using the strength to spare program with the first couple of weeks cut off. Good Luck!


Not nearly enough mileage in my opinion. 100 miles per week, when you're trying to train for 100 miles in a day? Hmm, seems sparse, but if it works, all good.

5 easy miles the day before? WTF? Might as well not even go out the door. What is the point of 15 minutes of riding the day before? Might as well take it completely off, get a good meal in, get the legs up, and relax.


----------



## burntbizzkit (Jul 12, 2007)

I think almost anyone can do a century! There's really no need for specific training unless you're racing the clock or other people. Even if you take a fair leisurely pace of 12-15 mph you'll be done in 8-9 hours. Stick some cliff bars in your jersey and ride on! If there's rest stops along the way and you're dead, pee, stretch, and grab a snack. Enjoy the view. 

For some real fun, ride with a friend or a group who has a similar pace goal. The miles will fly by.


----------

